# envoi message avec image "cliquable" Mail ou entourage



## sly969 (26 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais envoyer un message en y insérant une image contenant un lien vers mon site web. Est-ce possible avec mail ou entourage ? Et comment faire ?


----------



## Fìx (26 Juin 2009)

J'peux te répondre pour Mail.app

Rien de plus simple...

Tu glisses ton image dans ton mail... tu le sélectionnes l'image, tu fais Édition >>> Lier >>> Ajouter

Et tu y mets ton adresse internet!


----------



## yan73 (27 Juin 2009)

Salut,

encore plus sympa, tu ouvre safari, tu vas sur la page choisi de ton site et tu fais fichier/envoyer cette page par courrier electronique ce qui ouvrira ton aplication de mail.

@+


----------

